# Aqua Gleam water filter



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Do these filters work? Can you really rinse and then leave the car to dry without any streaks or water marks? Seems too good to be true ...


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Should work, basically it removes the deposits/minerals from the water which are what is left behind when the car dries - white stuff which makes a right mess especially on darker paint cars. Lime in the water for instance dries leaving that white powdery sploge on your car. One of the guys does a review here - 



You can also get a Reverse Osmosis setup http://www.ro-man.com/shop/ - this will last longer than a Aquagleam but is obviously more expensive. There was another place I seen on here but everytime I looked at the website it was out of stock - forget the address for that one.
Both my window cleaner and next door neighbours have RO - one for rinseless window washing and the other for Koi pond.

Another option - http://cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/De-Ionising_resin_and_water_softener_resin.html


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

Would something like this be as effective??? It's a lot cheaper and I can easily fit it inline to the outside cold tap.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/high-capa...tracking url&gclid=CPG01fPw47cCFXMdtAodthoANQ


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

F10N47 said:


> Do these filters work? Can you really rinse and then leave the car to dry without any streaks or water marks? Seems too good to be true ...


I use on of these. I live in a very hard water area and yes it really does work. You can rinse using the filter and if you wish just leave it to dry naturally. It won't leave water marks. I've been using mine (the same one) for 13 months now. Used every week and still working. I think it's great value for money.


----------



## keithjmason (Oct 22, 2012)

These work very well. 
I had a smaller type but then switched to an 11litre vessel. 
Lasts me a few years before replacing the resin
I have hard water about 350TDS and this produces water at 0TDS (zero total desolved solids)
It was a little scary at first, covering the car with 'tap' water and leaving it, but if you have cleaned it well, it dries spotless.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone tried the Aqua Gleam water filter lately? PB got a discount on them. Cant find many video clips thought


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

As I posted earlier in the thread I use an Auto Gleam filter and it's a great bit of kit to have especially if you live in a hard water area like I do. I noticed PB have these on offer so will be ordering another as mine's at the end of its life now.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Much better off with this IMHO . http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/400-litre-0ppm-car-washing-filter/


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

£99.99 is alot of money for only 400 litres at 300ppm! I cant see how people only use 5 litres of water to rinse through a hose pipe either. 

I make up my own filters which I use for the whole wash process not just for the final rinse. Im using similar size stuctural vessels like raceglaze but use a dealk resin which I can get 3200 litres from, the hardness where I live fluctuates between 400ppm-430ppm. With this I therefore use a water meter on the inlet to my filter so I can keep an eye on my usage and know when to replace the resin. A normal wash in the summer with no snow foam or pw will use about 80 litres of water thats just a pre rinse of the car (e92 3 series coupe), rinse each wheel after cleaning, mid wash rinse and a final rinse, during winter im using between 100-120 Litres per wash using a pw with citrus or snow foam. Im finding im using 20 litres of water just on final rinse to remove all the suds to prevent spotting from the shampoo. I fill my buckets using softened water from an ion exchange water softener so there is no hard water in my wash process all I have to do is wash the suds aways. I just cant see how anyone will be able to rinse off a whole car covered in suds and hard water with just 5 litres of water!

Also I dont think auto express did their sums properly..."the filter is good enough for 400 litres, which should be enough to rinse up to 2,000 cars"


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

Anybody know why Aqua Gleam filter isnt reccommended in conjuction with a pressure washer?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RVS said:


> Anybody know why Aqua Gleam filter isnt reccommended in conjuction with a pressure washer?


You will struggle to get the required flow through it.


----------



## RVS (Oct 25, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> You will struggle to get the required flow through it.


Thought that might be the case.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Ive tried google for Aqua Gleam website? can not find one


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am interested in one but am thinking it will be pain. 

Reason for thinking. 

Do you dis connect it when using pressure washer to clean the car. 

Then need to connect it and disconnect the pressure washer to rinse?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Unfort yes you will have to chap ? to prolong the life of the filter. 

The only other thing is to consider a separate piece of hose piping and quick release ends so you could un attach your hose from the pressure washer and replace it with the separate hose with the filter.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

slineclean said:


> Unfort yes you will have to chap ? to prolong the life of the filter.
> 
> The only other thing is to consider a separate piece of hose piping and quick release ends so you could un attach your hose from the pressure washer and replace it with the separate hose with the filter.


To much hassle for me. Lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's intended to be used for the final rinse using an open hose. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone tested the ph after the aqua gleam? some media can alter the ph


----------

